# RecipeDB - Insatiable Pale Ale



## randyrob (1/7/08)

Insatiable Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes I originally brewed this for a my birthday, it is a real hit!I find the simcoe gives it a nice zing and it's very refreshingbut you could use any combo of hops / yeast you have available Single Infusion Mash @ 66*c, Ferment @ 18*c   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.5 kg BB Ale Malt    1 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.5 kg BB Wheat Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Simcoe (Pellets, 12.0AA%, 0mins)    10 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 23.9 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days


----------



## Kai (2/7/08)

looks like a cracker of a beer, rob. very similar to the one i brewed recently though mine is higher ABV and more bitter. looks like a perfect session american pale to me.


----------



## T.D. (2/7/08)

I brewed something freakishly similar about 6 months ago. Was a great crisp clean pale ale. A nice alternative to something like James Squire Golden Ale. I ended up taking a keg to a family Christmas function. Needless to say my cousins and I made short work of it!


----------



## randyrob (2/7/08)

Hey Guys,

definately the intent of this beer to be shared with everyday swill drinkers but still morish enough for us  

the first time i mashed this was over a year ago for my birthday party named it 'hoppy birthday ale"

needless to say it was the first keg to blow dry!

here's the link where a few regulars on the forum helped me tweak it Linky

Enjoy Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/08)

randyrob said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> definately the intent of this beer to be shared with everyday swill drinkers but still morish enough for us
> 
> ...


Hi Rob It all looked great till I saw you were using Magnum and Simcoe :lol: 
Lager man strikes again.


----------



## T.D. (2/7/08)

I find simcoe is a great hop for these lighter coloured and lighter hopped APA styles. Its a bit more "crisp" than amarillo I find. Having said that, Cascade works really well too.


----------



## randyrob (2/7/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hi Rob It all looked great till I saw you were using Magnum and Simcoe :lol:
> Lager man strikes again.



haha! funny you mention that i've got a keg of this lagering fermented with Wyeast Munich Lager
will be interesting to compare the two! 

How do lagers go with that much wheat?




T.D. said:


> I find simcoe is a great hop for these lighter coloured and lighter hopped APA styles. Its a bit more "crisp" than amarillo I find. Having said that, Cascade works really well too.



I'll echo what T.D. says, if you haven't tried simcoe it is an amazing hop and works well in this recipe.

Rob.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/7/08)

randyrob said:


> haha! funny you mention that i've got a keg of this lagering fermented with Wyeast Munich Lager
> will be interesting to compare the two!
> 
> How do lagers go with that much wheat?


Rob Weltenburger Pils uses wheat in their recipe and its one of my all time favorites.Should go a treat!When its ready you know where I live  
GB


----------



## Kai (2/7/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Hi Rob It all looked great till I saw you were using Magnum and Simcoe :lol:
> Lager man strikes again.



How can a lager man not like Magnum? Very clean and smooth.


----------



## Jye (2/7/08)

randyrob said:


> ...if you haven't tried simcoe it is an amazing hop and works well in this recipe.



+1 Fantastic hop! and I think it would go great with a lager yeast.


----------



## tdh (2/7/08)

Are you sure Weltenburger Pils has wheat malt in it?
It aint a Pils made in Germany if it contains wheat is what I mean.

tdh


----------

